# F/S Very Well Painted/Painted Citadel WE/HE & Others



## Atheling (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi,

As part of my general clearout I've got a number of Citadel and other armies that some of you may find usefull or good for a collector that I'm willing to part with.

All the prices can be seen above the images.

Buyer pays postage. 

I'm living the the UK- if you're from another country please let me know as I will have to get the package weighed and this will save time.

*Also, please include your full address and Paypal e-mail 'address' as this will certainly speed things up at my end which means you will get your miniatures quickly.

Please state the name of the thread also as I'm selling a lot of miniatures at present*

If you're interested please PM me or contact me at the e-mail address below:

[email protected]

*Very Well Painted WE Lord/Hero- (no Elven Steed)- £4.50*









*Very Well Painted WE Archer (no Elven Steed)- £4.50*









*Very Well Painted WE Musician (no Elven Steed)- £4.50*









*Painted Plastic High Elves- £10*









*Well Painted Marauder Miniatures Wood Elves- £17*









*Well Painted Marauder Miniatures Wood Elves (bows chipped at the top)- £6*









Thanks for looking,

Darrell.


----------

